# Ellen Macathur



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not bad!!!


















Ellen MacArthur..........................soon to be a Dame I would think!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

She's a bit good isn't she?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

33 hours! Brilliant!

Last I heard she was only a few hours ahead after a couple of bad days. Well done that lass!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am not convinced she is a she.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.............I'm not sure I can believe you're serious. Could be a tricky thing to say that legally. What on earth makes you think that anyway!!?
















Do you mean she has shown the toughness of any man in sailing terms!!?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

I've never seeen those tri-marans in B&Q.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Accomplished by a whole lot of real blood, real sweat and I'm sure real tears too. Good on yer Ellen!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I am not convinced she is a she


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

And all with just one hand too!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

She took the record from the FRENCH ..... that's worth a DBE in itself


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't believe the number of people decrying her achievement ... a recurring theme seems to be that yachting is a "toffs" sport, or that it is "elitist" ... and therefore not worth of general aclaim







.... one person even suggested that

the money "should have been spent on lower leauge football" so the "working man could see the benefit" ... then there are the "what about all the technology? brigade" one even said that "Francis Drake didn't have all that technology" (soft twa*t!!!) It's because she has all the technology and the weather prediction etc that it is now possible to sail around the world in 71 days and not the 300 days that Knox-Johnson took.

I wonder if any of these anti-toff whingers have any idea what it is like on a racing yacht? I wonder if they also know that Ellen came from a very modest background in landlocked Derbyshire ... she had a dream as a young girl, she achieved it. I wonder how many of the whingers have achieved anything positive in their lives









I think it is a great feat; she deserves her DBE and honorary rank of Lieutenant Commander in the Royal Navy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't believe the number of people decrying her achievement ... a recurring theme seems to be that yachting is a "toffs" sport, or that it is "elitist" ... and therefore not worth of general aclaim







.... one person even suggested that

the money "should have been spent on lower leauge football" so the "working man could see the benefit" ... then there are the "what about all the technology? brigade" one even said that "Francis Drake didn't have all that technology" (soft twa*t!!!) It's because she has all the technology and the weather prediction etc that it is now possible to sail around the world in 71 days and not the 300 days that Knox-Johnson took.

I wonder if any of these anti-toff whingers have any idea what it is like on a racing yacht? I wonder if they also know that Ellen came from a very modest background in landlocked Derbyshire ... she had a dream as a young girl, she achieved it. I wonder how many of the whingers have achieved anything positive in their lives









I think it is a great feat; she deserves her DBE and honorary rank of Lieutenant Commander in the Royal Navy.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Couldn't agree more, that certainly was well worth a double post!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

JoT said:


> I can't believe the number of people decrying her achievement ... a recurring theme seems to be that yachting is a "toffs" sport, or that it is "elitist" ... and therefore not worth of general aclaim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that I thought that this would be the tone of Griff's post when I saw the header









I'd like to apologise Griff, for any unwarranted bad thoughts


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think she did brilliantly, I tried logging on this morning to start a thread but the server was down (ntl's not Roy's).

We did sailing at my school and that was just a run of the mill comp. Admitiedly it was only open to a small number and you (or your parents) did have to pay a small amount but hardly a toff's sport. I don't know of anyone at school who carried it on after they left though.

I cannot think of anyone I know who would put themselves through what she has done to acheive this. Well done Ellen.


----------

